

Ask HN: Hire me in a year? - syberslidder

Would a start up hire me and value me out of college?<p>Computer Engineering w/ math minor,
1 year left to graduate,
4.0 GPA,
worked for a start up for 6 months (during school),
Average 20-21 hrs/semester,
interned with intel,
3 (soon 4) years of research (protein folding, parallel computing, DSP parallization),
Experience with: C/C++, Python( focusing on a lot), PHP/MySQL, Erlang, Assembly, VHDL, and others
Take software development seriously<p>Just off these few things, can I crack the top start ups of Silicon Valley? And I might consider sleeping on the couch :P
======
Zev
_can I crack the top start ups of Silicon Valley?_

Sure. But, why wait? If you've got a year left, that means you've got this
summer to go. Would another internship be possible?

 _And I might consider sleeping on the couch :P_

Working at a startup doesn't (and shouldn't) mean working for charity or for
low/no pay. You'll be able to get your own place, with a mattress and
everything :P

------
glimcat
Yes, but try to do a few projects over the next year which are strongly
relevant to your top five choices. Toss the results up on Github - or better,
attempt to monetize the results (i.e. never tell when you can show).

------
opendomain
I may know of a possible opening. Contact me a hacker @ NoSQL dot com

